# أبحث عن كتاب introduction to biomedical equipment technology



## حفيد الرازي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

للمؤلفين Joseph J. Carr, John M. Brown

بحثت عن هذا الكتاب ولم أجده وأحتاج إليه كثيرا


أرجو ممن لديه علم به أن يحضر لي رابطه


وسأكون له شاكرا وداعيا


ولكم التحية


----------



## $معاند الجرح$ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلين اخوي حفيد الرازي 

هذا الكتاب بحثت عنه فوق تحت ما لقيته في النت يمكن ما وضعوه كتاب الكتروني ولا نزلوه 

<<<<<هــــــــ شووووووووووف ـــنــ سعررررررررره ــــــا >>>>>

واذا لقيته ارسلي الرابط رساله خاصه او حطه موضوع هنا .

موفق


----------



## نسيم الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب قمة في الروعة لكن للأسف

غير موجود على النت


----------



## حفيد الرازي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هلابك أخوي معاند


ما يحس الواحد بالإنجاز إلا لما يبذل جهد


وعلى يدك ويدي بنواصل البحث وبنلقاه إن شاء الله


أما الرابط اللي حطيته فهو رابط من مكتبة أمازون وهذي معروف إنها تجارية


لكن أنا أبحث عن الكتاب سوفت وير وهو بيكون موجود على التورنتات


أما بحثت بمواقع التونت اللي أعرفها ولا لقيته


لكن إذا تعرف مواقع تورنت قوية أكيد لو تجرب فيه بتصل لحل


وأنا بواصل البحث ولو لقيته بنزل رابطه هنا


والأخوان هنا بعد ما يقصرون


لك الشكر


----------



## حفيد الرازي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي نسيم


شكرا لك


ولا يوجد ما ليس له وجووووووووود بهذه الشبكة والأمر يتوقف على البحث


----------



## $معاند الجرح$ (25 سبتمبر 2007)

حفيد الرازي 

انا قصدي بمكتبة امازون سعر الكتاب يعني معقوله مقل هذا السعر يوجد سوفت كوبي ( كتاب الكتروني )

وانا مثلك بحثت عنه من سنه تقريبا ولا لقيته .

مشكور ’


----------



## حفيد الرازي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

سأواصل البحث وعندما أجده إن شاء الله سأحضر لك الرابط


شكرا يا معاند على تواصلك


----------



## petro949 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عندى كتاب احسن منه بس للا سف ورق مش على الكمبيوتر


----------



## م/حسام (11 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى انا عندى كتاب أخر بنفس الفائدة لعله يفيدك 
للتحميـــل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الزملاء الأعزاء ... الكتاب المذكور معتمد ككتاب منهجي لطلبتنا في كلية الهندسة - جامعة النهرين في بغداد .... فعلاً إنه كتاب رائع و مفيد جداً جداً ... حيث يتضمن مبدأ عمل العديد من الأجهزة والأنظمة الطبية بالإضافة إلى شرح أهم أجزائها ومكوناتها الميكانيكية والكهربائية ... كما إن ما يميز هذا الكتاب إحتوائه على أهم الأعطال الشائعة Typical Faults التي تحصل لمعظم الأجهزة الطبية بالإضافة إلى طرق معالجتها وصيانتها Troubleshooting and Maintenance .....

كل عام و أنتم وبخير ....

م. حـســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراجزيلا م/حسام


----------



## الفارسة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

سوف نواصل البحث عن الكتاب 
وان شاء الله نجده


----------



## حفيد الرازي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي بترو المقصود أن هذا الكتاب بعينه هو مقرر دراسي بأغلب جهات تدريس تخصص الأجهزة


ولذلك أكتسب أهميته


----------



## حفيد الرازي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي م/ حسام


جزاك الله خير


----------



## حفيد الرازي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

م. حـســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي بالفعل هذا هو بيت القصيد


----------



## حفيد الرازي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أختي الفارسة ننتظر نتائج البحث


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوتي ،،
فعلا هذا الكتاب من أقضل الكتب و أسلسها في تبسيط و شرح مباديء عمل الأجهزة الطبية
كنت قد بحثت عنه كثيرا على الشبكة ، و لكن لم اجد اية نسخة الكترونية منه ،
فاضطرت الى شراء نسخة ورقية منه ، وهي بسعر لا يتجاوز ال 20 دولار ، نظراُ لفائدة هذا الكتاب فانا
انصح بشراء نسخته الورقية


----------



## حفيد الرازي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي khallood 


بالفعل الكتاب رائع وأكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس المميز (19 مايو 2008)

***********************************


----------



## المسلم84 (19 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------

